# My Friends Fight With Cancer



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Last year around Oct or Nov. I started a thread about a friend and Girl friend to one of my co-workers. This lady was told the she would not make it to Christmas because of how fast the cancer was spreading. She was also being treated very badly by other employees who were sending her treating emails and going to her house and even made physical contact. Many arrests were made and after she got her own lawyer things changed, her director quit and several others are in trouble sense they never did anything about the threats she was getting and tried to cover them up. But that is another story. This lady is one of the nicest people I have ever met, she has a smile for everyone and just is a nice person.

Well she is still alive guess the doctors were a little off, she is still working still dating my co-worker and is feeling better than a year ago. We have had a huge group of people praying for her and even though the doctors still say she is dying you would not know it by seeing her. She goes fishing with her boyfriend and has been catching a lot of fish and having a lot of fun, caught a 16lb Striped Bass on a fly rod. She is living it up despite what the doctors are telling her and I'm hoping the prayers are what are helping and someday she will be cancer free. She is only 25 years old so she is to young to die.

Just thought I would give a update for those who might remember my last post about this lady.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Good for her! I'm glad she is fighting this and making inroads. Let's hope she continues to make the best of her life.

BTW, for those who don't know...... http://health.msn.com/health-topics/cancer...entid=100157957

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

she is proving the power of prayer and positive thinking







. Good luck to her and thanks for the update!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I remember your story well, Bill, as it coincided with, but was much more tragic a story than, my own. What an incredible story. And what grit !!! There's alot we have to rely on the medical community for - but attitude and perseverance just has to come from within!! Please pass on Wolfwood's good wishes and encouragement.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

And Nonny's. God bless her and your friend for standing by her in this fight and the others who stood up for her in her employment harrassment!


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Prayer is an awesome power.................lets you know just how many people that you don't know personally care.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Ayup - always prayers for those in need. The power is incredible.

I am a little bit of a survivor myself - just 45 years for my first, since Monday for the latest. Positive spirit is what you have to have!

Sluggo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

She sounds like a fighter in the truest sense of the word.
May she continue to defy and baffle all of her doctors for many many years!


----------

